# King Ranch Leather



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anyone here know what is the suggested leather conditioner/cleaner Ford recommends for the King Ranch leather seats?




swamp .....................................with a new to me truck dude. Tks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I always have had better luck using saddle soap than with any of the conditioners.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I bought some stuff at an Ace hardware that seems to be working good on mine. I believe it called Linux leater conditioner, comes in a spray bottle.


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

You should be able to pick up the leather conditioner at a ford dealership or at www.kingranch.com/store. I used it when I had my king ranch. It is a conditioner and it brings some color back to the leather. Hope this helps.


----------



## GalvestonWader (Aug 14, 2008)

Buy it straight from the King Ranch website. Apply often or the seats will get dried out over time.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Champion ford sells the King Ranch brand in parts department.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I use Lexol in the darker borown bottle.
It seems to make scratches disappear, softens and conditions but does not change orginal color of leather.
It can be purchased at any auto parts store.
http://www.lexol.com/lexol.html

I also have used Bick-4 in the past which has the best outcome IMO. The only reason I stopped using is the Bick products are not easy to find.
http://store.lucchesecowboyboots.com/bilecobybi.html


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys! Very helpful!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Another vote for Lexol here. I have been using it for years and it works great.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

LIVIN said:


> I use Lexol in the darker borown bottle.
> It seems to make scratches disappear, softens and conditions but does not change orginal color of leather.
> It can be purchased at any auto parts store.
> http://www.lexol.com/lexol.html
> ...


Best place to easily find Bick-4 is western wear stores, Cavendar's always has it in stock. It is all I will use on my Lucchese's!


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

I was using Bicks on my seats, but now I use LEXOL Neatsfoot formula. It's specially formulated for saddle leather, which is basically what our seats are. This is the only thing I have found that keeps the leather from going back to dull brown within a few days. BTW, mine is an 04 and spent alot of time in West Texas (0% Humidity).


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

Check out www.f150online.com for mucho advice on sustaining Castano and Chapparal leather. I used King Ranch Leather Conditioner only on my 08 King Ranch and the seats looked great after a year.


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

Anyone have any luck removing grease stains from the KR seats (Or any saddle leather)? Be careful when getting a barbecue baked potato to-go from Joe's Barbecue. I had put conditioner on the seats 2 days before. Makes me sick.


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

Does Saddle Soap help to keep the sides of regular leather seats from cracking ?

Or is there some other leather conditioner ?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I went to the Ford dealer and bought some of their "Liquid Gold" King Ranch Conditioner in a small bottle that did my 2 front seats 1 time for $20 a bottle....Jeeeze! not again! Goin to Cavenders to get the good stuff.

It did a good job of softening etc.--no real clean thing so I guess I will go the saddle soap for cleanning and then get some conditioner after.


----------

